# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi?

## lebichvan888

*Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi?* 




_“Tại sao cuộc sống của mình lại nhàm chán đến thế?”_ trong khi bạn vẫn chưa nỗ lực tìm ra mục tiêu đích thực của đời mình để theo đuổi. 
Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao mình không có một người bạn nào cả?” trong khi bạn lại không chịu mở rộng trái tim để bạn bè có thể đến với bạn. 


Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao mình lại luôn luôn nếm mùi thất bại?” trong khi bạn vẫn chưa dốc hết toàn bộ sức lực trong mọi công việc để tiến tớithành công.

Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao mọi người lại đối xử với mình tệ như vậy?” trong khi bạn vẫn chưa chắc là mình đã đối xử thật tốt với mọi người xung quanh.

Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao mình không được như mọi người?” trong khi bạn đâu hề biết rằng có hàng triệu người đang ao ước có được cuộc sống như bạn.

Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao mình không có được hạnh phúc?” trong khi bạn vẫn mải mê theo đuổi hạnh phúc ở đâu xa xôi nên không kịp nhận ra chúng đang hiện diện ngay bên cạnh, thậm chí ngay trước mắt bạn.

Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao cuộc sống của mình lại nhàm chán đến thế?” trong khi bạn vẫn chưa nỗ lực tìm ra mục tiêu đích thực của đời mình để theo đuổi.

Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao mình vẫn chưa tìm được một tình yêu mới?” trong khi bạn vẫn cứ mãi ngồi đó với những hoài niệm về người yêu cũ.

Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao mình chẳng nhận được gì từ cuộc sống?” trong khi bạn vẫn chưa làm được chút gì để góp phần làm đẹp cho cuộc sống của mình.

Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao mình lại không thể có được một tình yêu đích thực?” trong khi bạn vẫn chưa dám chắc là mình hiểu rõ khái niệm tình yêu.

Có khi nào bạn tự hỏi: “Tại sao chẳng ai hiểu mình cả?” trong khi bạn luôn che giấu cảm xúc và chẳng bao giờ cho người xung quanh cơ hội để có thể lắng nghe.

Có khi nào…

...Cuộc sống không hề làm khó bạn mà chính bạn đã tự làm khó mình bằng cách đặt ra những câu hỏi đại loại như: “Tại sao lại thế này?... Tại sao lại thế kia?...”. Không ai có thể trả lời giúp bạn mà chính bạn phải tự đi tìm lời giải đáp cho mình. Hãy luôn nghĩ về người khác trước khi nghĩ đến bản thân, chắc chắn lúc đó bạn sẽ hài lòng với câu trả lời của chính mình. Và đừng quên luôn đặt câu hỏi: “Mình đã làm được gì?” trước khi tự hỏi: “Mình đã nhận được gì?” nhé! Tôi tin là bạn sẽ thành công!

Các chuyên mục khác!!!
de thi dai hoc nam 2011 
tro choi nau an
Diem chuan dai hoc My Thuat Viet Nam 2011 
Diem chuan vien dai hoc mo 2011 
Diem chuan dai hoc y te cong cong 2011 
tang thanh ha

----------

